# Huffman Masonic Fun Shoot



## Team Dad (Mar 20, 2006)




----------



## Team Dad (Mar 20, 2006)

Sorry for the sideways picture, but, it's the best I could do. Anyone interested in a great Sproting Clays event, for a Great cause, come on out and join us for a good time. You can go to ICLAYS and preregister, and you can also register the day of the shoot. We will have a very good lunch included with your entry, and Very Nice belt buckles for all of the winners. This is a family event and there are three youth buckles. If you have any questions, give me a call. Thanks, Mark


----------



## backbay2 (Aug 13, 2009)

*Fixed it for ya*

.


----------

